# how to install from flashstick?



## valhalla (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi I'm a newbie using FreeBSD, I have a netbook without optical drive. So I want to install the FreeBSD from flash stick, I've been googling "How To" but all the answer is "using a script" (I don't know what script it is). But in my logical opinions, why doesn't it copy the .iso directly to the flash stick and chang the primary bootable in bios?

For example what I found in this forum:





> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1709



I don't understand a word of it...or what they discuss...what is the difference between booting from optical drive and from a flash stick?

I'm using (not yet) FreeBSD 8.1. It's possible to install from flash stick without making any script in first place? Thank you for the help......

Best Regards,


----------



## SirDice (Feb 3, 2011)

Download the memory stick image, dump that to a stick and work from there. It should work and act exactly the same as a 'regular' CD install.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 3, 2011)

valhalla said:
			
		

> Hi I'm a newbie using FreeBSD, I have a netbook without optical drive. So I want to install the FreeBSD from flash stick, I've been googling "How To" but all the answer is "using a script" (I don't know what script it is).



You don't need a script any more.

Download the "memstick" FreeBSD image.

You don't say what operating system you'll use to put the image on the USB memstick.  It's easy with dd(1) in FreeBSD or Linux, and covered in the Handbook.  For Windows, you need an add-on program; this one is the best I've found.


----------



## rhammond (Feb 10, 2011)

This is exactly what I was looking for, but how do you make the computer boot off of the usb stick if it is not an option in the bios?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 10, 2011)

Some searching keeps going back to this: http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html.  Untested.


----------



## valhalla (Feb 11, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Some searching keeps going back to this: http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html.  Untested.



This a good link, but for a newbie like me it's confusing. Anyway.. I made a boot from flash stick using unetbootin, and it works but ... when Loading the boot file it failed. I thought there's a connection between the hardware and the bsd files, such as my netbook is using SATA AHCI ... well still I can't install FreeBSD on my netbook..(it's been 4days..  )

best regards,


----------



## tingo (Feb 11, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Some searching keeps going back to this: http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html.  Untested.


I have used that from CD on a laptop which doesn't have "boot from USB" in the BIOS. Works well.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 12, 2011)

valhalla said:
			
		

> This a good link, but for a newbie like me it's confusing.



It's not that clear to me, either, but I just now downloaded the zip file, unzipped it, and burned plpbt.iso to a CD.  Just now I booted that on an old Dell 4300 that can't boot from USB, then booted a USB flash drive from that.

Of course, if your computer can boot from CD, you might as well make a FreeBSD install CD in the first place.



> Anyway.. I made a boot from flash stick using unetbootin, and it works but ... when Loading the boot file it failed.



Sounds more like it doesn't work.  Please stop trying to use unetbootin, it has not ever been shown to work with FreeBSD.



> I thought there's a connection between the hardware and the bsd files, such as my netbook is using SATA AHCI ... well still I can't install FreeBSD on my netbook..(it's been 4days..  )



SATA AHCI should work fine, I'm using it on a netbook here.  Please provide the exact error messages shown, as "can't install" is too vague to show the problem.  It might also help to know the brand and model of netbook.


----------



## valhalla (Feb 12, 2011)

After searching for a week I finally found this small application (win32diskimagecreator). I extract it from rar, run the application, choose the img files of FreeBSD, and choose the usb drive and make the boot. 

It works, and now I can install from my flashstick. Hope FreeBSD more powerful in the next version, so we can boot or install from flash stick without any help from other application and no need to use command line.

And also I just found that the *dd* command is use in unix. Thats why I was very confused; where do I have to write this *dd* command and I only got c:\ prompt dos command line. My question is, do I have to install the unix first and then FreeBSD? Well *dd* command is not what I'm lookin for though ...it's not logical for me using *dd* command in c:\ prompt of DOS.

Every explanation is round and round....made me confused...I only use win32diskimagecreator to make FreeBSD installation usb...

Hope this help for beginners..

best regards,


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 12, 2011)

valhalla said:
			
		

> After searching for a week I finally found this small application (win32diskimagecreator).



I put a link to a Windows program in post #3.  This whole thread could have been enormously reduced by you simply stating what operating system you were using.



> Hope FreeBSD more powerfull in the next version, so we can boot or install from flash stick without any help from other application and no need to use command line.



The lack is not in FreeBSD, which makes memstick images just fine.  But you weren't running FreeBSD, you were trying to use Windows to write an image.  Windows lacks pretty much every basic tool because you're supposed to buy them all.  No amount of improvement in FreeBSD can change what's available in Windows.



> And also I just found that the *dd* command is use in unix. Thats why I was very confused where do I have to write this *dd* command and I only got c:\ prompt dos command line. My question is...do I have to install the unix first and then FreeBSD? Well *dd* command is not what I'm lookin for though...it's not logical for me using *dd* command in c:\ prompt of DOS.



It would be, if Windows had *dd*.  (There is a free *dd* for Windows, which is difficult to use.  Actually, the *dd* for Windows is fine, it's the Windows disk devices that aren't easy.)



> Every explanation is round and round....made me confused...I only use win32diskimagecreator to make FreeBSD installation usb...



A simple "I'm running Windows." would have made things much simpler.  By not supplying that information, you made it more difficult for yourself.


----------



## valhalla (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry wblock...I thought it's forbidden to say windows in linux-based forum (sorry I didn't know if its ok). Well...from my mistakes I`ve learnt a lot "how to" from this forum and FreeBSD handbook. Thanks for your assistance. Now i'm moving to hardware peripheral section..got problem mounting my flash on FreeBSD.

best regards,


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 13, 2011)

This is not a 'Linux-based forum', valhalla. *FreeBSD is not Linux*, and this topic will not only tell you why that matters (most FreeBSD users don't waste time bashing Windows while trying to copy it), but it will also help you write better posts (which is certainly needed).


----------



## andyhidayat2 (Feb 16, 2011)

I already did use the .img file and it's working with FreeBSD 8.0 and FreeBSD 8.1. How about if you want to install FreeBSD 7.1, I didn't see any .img on the ftp? Any suggestions how to make usb installation for FreeBSD 7.1? Thanks..


----------



## tingo (Feb 16, 2011)

FWIW, I just dd'ed the -disc1 image to a usb memory stick, and it works for me. I can't remember if I ever tried that with FreeBSD 7.1-release, but you could try.


----------



## valhalla (Feb 17, 2011)

I tried to make .img file for 7.1 release with UltraISO and other application but seems different from the original .img files from FreeBSD sites, I was looking ISOLinux software to make .img file but none results. Yes, from what I've seen the FreeBSD site doesn't provid the oldest released in .img files but more in ISO files. Well, now I'm using FreeBSD 8.0 minor ACPI and USB errors. FreeBSD is not yet compitable with some netbooks (I'm using netbook-zyrex (my own country production-Indonesia)) but the component still from outside my country. 

May I ask why you tried installing the old version of FreeBSD than the newer one?

Best Regards,


----------



## andyhidayat2 (Mar 20, 2011)

valhalla said:
			
		

> I tried to make .img file for 7.1 release with UltraISO and other application but seems different from the original .img files from FreeBSD sites, I was looking ISOLinux software to make .img file but none results. Yes, from what I've seen the FreeBSD site doesn't provid the oldest released in .img files but more in ISO files. Well, now I'm using FreeBSD 8.0 minor ACPI and USB errors. FreeBSD is not yet compitable with some netbooks (I'm using netbook-zyrex (my own country production-Indonesia)) but the component still from outside my country.
> 
> May I ask why you tried installing the old version of FreeBSD than the newer one?
> 
> Best Regards,



I already tried the 8.2 release, and I really like the 7.4 release rather than the 8.2 release. Anyway I already get the .img for the 7.2 release (boot only) and after that I upgraded the kernel system into 7.4 release. After that, I upgraded the ports too, and it works for me. I only get 7.0 release and 7.2 release for the .img. Still I have to use the dvd.iso for the installation.

by the way for my HP mini 311 netbook i used the 8.2 release and it works fine for me.. hhehehe..


----------

